# To Duct or not to Duct



## jman_t (Jul 8, 2008)

Situation ... Energized bus duct and need to install 3 100 amp buckets. Question is... Is it safe to install these buckets without arc flash gear or a shut down? And with equiptment being used, there is no chance of flash hazard...?
All comments will be appreciated...


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Go to youtube and type in arc flash and watch a few video's. I used to do stupid stuff live all the time. I never had problem. But I consider myself lucky. And take safety a lot more serious now. Those snap in buckets always made me nervous that is for sure. I always thought if there was a problem up there on the lift I could just blink fast enough.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

shut the duct off, I've personally seen 3 bad accidents from trying to install disconnects on a live bus duct.


----------



## jman_t (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks .... eye opener for sure .... seen it happen to others but not to myself.... knock on wood


----------

